# Akaya PUPPY PICTURES



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

the last pick is big daddy Neko he weigh 150. my pup is 3.5 weeks weigh 11


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

*Akaya*

She i s the best pup ever. co cute lover her to death lol. what u all think of her and her name Akaya:wink::wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is very cute! Start bonding with her as much as possible now!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww!!! She's SUPER cute! I LOVE mals! 

I like the name you chose. Do you pronounce it a-KI-a?

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, yes bond now this is very important.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

she only a month old. ill get her in a month. i see her every day some times ever other day. you say her name like this A-K-uh


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So fluffy and cute! I love her name, great choice! Thanks for sharing those adorable pics. :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

3.5 weeks and 11 lbs!!! WOW!! I got Aspen at 7.5 weeks old and he was 13 lbs. You are going to have one big pup! :wink:

ETA: cute cute puppy!! Reminds me of my boy when he was a baby!!


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

nice thanks for sharing that i was wondering if she was big for her age. she is the biggest of her litter. bigger than all the boys. her mom is 125 pounds her dad was just checked at the vet and was 152. so she be a big girl i hope


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Awww, she is too cute. Thanks for sharing the pics. I love the one you chose. Nice, original name too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

such a sweetie! Love the pics! So cute! What a fluff bucket adorable!


----------

